# 1,2,3 from new york to germany



## :P ascal

hey everybody,

I'm new here and I got a bunch of questions.

I'm 19, live in germany and have the dream to get away from here someday.
I'm just bored of it. Everyday the same, everyday the same people, and everyday the same feeling you make one step forward and two steps back.
It´s like in germany you have germans, in japan you got japanese people, in france you got french people and in england you have britains. But in the usa you got everybody. It´s like a big pool everybody jumps in. Everybody who wants a new life or who wants to make a change in their lifes. It still looks like the new discovered country which offers new opportunities for everyone. Since I'm a little kid it´s my dream to get in, to be a part of it, and to get a piece of it. I was always fascinated by the way of life, the language, the buildings, the cars, the atmosphere, the people. I want to meet new people, people who speak english, black people, qute black girls I mean  different people. Actually I just want to break free and expand my horizone. that´s about me.

Now I took a look around and all I read was very intimidating stuff about how hard it is to get in. Like you need this, you need that, and if you don't have that, you don't get this. And all this paper work, and in a different language? oh boy.

Now I'm 19 and as you may can imagine I dont really have a carreer yet, on which you could base another one in a new country.  At the moment I work at a TSV. I think it´s SPCA in America. Wether or not, it´s animal protection. It´s like a team of old laydies who all can´t handle the computer. That´s what I´m there for. I write bills, emails, print stuff, copy stuff, answering the phone, and get the trash out.  That´s a job I'm definitively ok with. But I also could imagine to learn a job here, which is also needed in the us. You know? To improve my chances. For example I always heard that german handymen are popular in the us.
Anyways, it´s my big dream to have a life one day in the united states.
Which leads me to my first question.

What is it like?

Is it like: Get a job here, and when you´re supporting America like an american in case of taxes etc. you become one and get the green card from us. ?

Or is it like: Get a green card, and you´re allowed to work here. ?

I dont have no idea about all these visa's. But I appreciate any information from people who know.

Btw, how´s my english?  l8ers


----------



## Fatbrit

Your English ain't bad at all! However, your chances of finding a suitable status to live and work in the US are very slim. Chat up American women on line and maintain good dental hygiene at all times.


----------



## :P ascal

Is this really the best advise you can give me? Very down-dragging.
Why are the chances so slim? Can't you just buy a green card? That would be too good. But don't I have the chance to carry on a job I did here before? Like, what do I know? ... If my job would be repairing cars, why is it so hard for me to that in the U.S? Okay, now you have some different cars then we have over here. But I mean when the job is basicly the same, and the english is good, why is it so hard? There must be a way. Is it the system, the long hard process that makes everybody say, forget about it? Or are the chances just slim because still so many people want to live in the U.S, and they filter people out so hard?

What I really would like to know is how the whole process is build up.
Like, where do I start?
What is necessary to convince the U.S government that you'd be a supporting member of their country?
What improves my chances?
What cuts my chances?


----------



## Fatbrit

:P ascal said:


> Is this really the best advise you can give me? Very down-dragging.
> Why are the chances so slim? Can't you just buy a green card? That would be too good. But don't I have the chance to carry on a job I did here before? Like, what do I know? ... If my job would be repairing cars, why is it so hard for me to that in the U.S? Okay, now you have some different cars then we have over here. But I mean when the job is basicly the same, and the english is good, why is it so hard? There must be a way. Is it the system, the long hard process that makes everybody say, forget about it? Or are the chances just slim because still so many people want to live in the U.S, and they filter people out so hard?
> 
> What I really would like to know is how the whole process is build up.
> Like, where do I start?
> What is necessary to convince the U.S government that you'd be a supporting member of their country?
> What improves my chances?
> What cuts my chances?


Sure you can buy a green car -- $O.5M down, though the reality is you'll need a little more than that to live, etc.

How is the process built up? That's easy -- keep foreigners out.

US immigration is niche based -- you don't fit in the niche, you don't come!

What improves your chances? Win a Nobel prize or an Olympic gold.


----------



## Danzaivar

:P ascal said:


> Is this really the best advise you can give me? Very down-dragging.
> Why are the chances so slim? Can't you just buy a green card? That would be too good. But don't I have the chance to carry on a job I did here before? Like, what do I know? ... If my job would be repairing cars, why is it so hard for me to that in the U.S? Okay, now you have some different cars then we have over here. But I mean when the job is basicly the same, and the english is good, why is it so hard? There must be a way. Is it the system, the long hard process that makes everybody say, forget about it? Or are the chances just slim because still so many people want to live in the U.S, and they filter people out so hard?
> 
> What I really would like to know is how the whole process is build up.
> Like, where do I start?
> What is necessary to convince the U.S government that you'd be a supporting member of their country?
> What improves my chances?
> What cuts my chances?


You don't convince the government to let you have a green card, you convince an employer to spend thousands of dollars on proving to the government that they need you to do a job because Americans who can do it are in short supply. Generally that means a highly specialized job with some pretty mean qualifications. The 'easier' option is to just marry an American and get in that way, though i'm not sure that is the best reason to fall in love.

If you're serious about moving over there on your own steam (Rather than through a relationship with an American) you probably need to look up what jobs are the main ones getting green cards/visa's and then spend a few years getting the qualifications for that field, and maybe even a few years working in Germany to prove you're a specialist.

It's unfair and it sucks, but it's what you gotta do to move to America legally. Hell, i'm 21 and i've wanted to live in America since I was about 16, but I don't plan on being able to move there until i'm 26-29. If it's your dream you need to be willing to put a lot of work into it from what i've seen. Sorry it's not better news. =/


----------



## :P ascal

In german I would say now: Abfu**! This is really tough. Down-smashing truth in my face.
Well, I'm still greatful for any information.

I bet it´s pretty hard to find an american girl who´s ready to marry a german boy just to get him a greencard. Even if he´s damn good looking.  I guess I have to concentrate on the playstation network and other platforms on the internet to find american friends. Maybe they can help you to get a grip over there. You could visit them vacation style and check things out. Maybe one of them could get you a job. Or maybe even one of them knows a girl who´s ready to do a favour.  I don't know. Maybe there´s a forum to find american girls who are ready to marry foreigners to get them a greencard.


----------



## Fatbrit

:P ascal said:


> In german I would say now: Abfu**! This is really tough. Down-smashing truth in my face.
> Well, I'm still greatful for any information.
> 
> I bet it´s pretty hard to find an american girl who´s ready to marry a german boy just to get him a greencard. Even if he´s damn good looking.  I guess I have to concentrate on the playstation network and other platforms on the internet to find american friends. Maybe they can help you to get a grip over there. You could visit them vacation style and check things out. Maybe one of them could get you a job. Or maybe even one of them knows a girl who´s ready to do a favour.  I don't know. Maybe there´s a forum to find american girls who are ready to marry foreigners to get them a greencard.


You've now taken it to the fraud level...

Pair arrested in green card marriage that resulted from Web ads - Los Angeles Times


----------



## Bevdeforges

In brief, the process for getting over to the US is that you find a job first - with an employer willing to spend the money and time to get your paperwork in order - and then you come over. Obviously, right now is not at all a good time with record unemployment in the US and all.

The other thing you need to realize is that, for the most part, jobs that will lead to a visa are almost always those requiring a university degree in the US. (And in the US, a university degree is the basic requirement for a surprising range of jobs.) Having an "advanced degree" (masters or better) can only increase your chances - and you're more likely to swing a student visa on the graduate school level than for undergraduate. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Danzaivar

I like the part where you immediately opted to forge the easy way in to the country.  Seriously your best bet is to go to university and get a degree, it would take years but it's worth it for your dream right? Right?


----------



## :P ascal

I guess you right, Danzaivar. Seems like I have to become a specialist in some certain field. 

Fatbrit, I want to distance myself from my statement. I'm just joking around a little bit. Marrying an american girl is pobably not even easier. How should I do that? First, I'm 19 and not really looking forward to marry so soon. Second, I guess I read something about when you get divorced in the first two years of the marriege the green card is only valid for this two years and not longer anymore. But I don't know if I'm right with that right now.

But I'm definitively a little bit wiser than before.

That´s what I ment with maybe friends can help you out. Maybe one of them has a dad who´s a boss and who could get you a job and help you through the process because he´s a nice guy who doesn´t have a problem with helping a stranger and spend thousand of dollars for him.  I don´t know, but it´s probably not bad to have friends over there. Of course I don´t just look for friends in the U.S to use them. Please don´t think bad. It´s more about this expanding-horizon thing. Like I said in the upper statements. So I keep on making friends in the U.S and I keep on going to school, and maybe one day ...

thanks for the replyes again.
l8ers


----------



## Fatbrit

:P ascal said:


> Second, I guess I read something about when you get divorced in the first two years of the marriege the green card is only valid for this two years and not longer anymore. But I don't know if I'm right with that right now.


Nope -- entering a marriage with the sole intention of procuring an immigration benefit is fraud. But you can divorce within 2 years and keep your green card.

But you're right about the benefits of networking.


----------



## slickmouse

Can I just say, America is not that great! You live in Germany that means you can live and work anywhere in Europe! The states can be a lonely place to live, it's not got the same infrastructure as Germany, you always need a car to go anywhere and the money Isn't too good either so get yourself a decent job and then look at other possibilities then decide what you want

It's not like the TV you know


----------



## :P ascal

Of course it´s not. I'm not that naiv. But in Germany it can be lonely too. And when you´re livng a little bit more outside you´re also screwed without a car. Bad bus connections. When you want to visit the evening school for example which is 10 miles away in a different town you can´t get back because there´s driving no bus that late. That late means 10:15 pm. Everything is so expensive. The Euro is a victim, how we like to say. 19% sales tax.

I bought a PS3, 600 €.
100 € of this 600 € went to the state. For what?
For supporting electric power companies to raise their prices for no reason,
so they can rip off innocent hard working people day by day. But there are a lot of things I hate about this country. And there are of course a lot of things in the U.S.A which are worth to be haten. If this was right english right now.  But actually you´re right. If you look at the world you can be glad to be born in Germany. It´s good developed, not broke yet and has over 80 mil. inhabitans. And it is probably easier to be lonely in a country with I think something about 280 mil. inhabitans than in one with 80 mil. inhabitans. I don´t wanna make the impression of a boy who´s tellin his hollywood dream. But when you´re against the system of your country in so many ways, where do want to go when you´re from germany? China? Brasil? Norway? Naw, like I said, only the U.S.A have this pool effect like, here´s everybody, and here´s everything. Not like in the other country´s. And yeah I'm 19. Still got some time to make experience. Maybe I change my mind one day. I don't think so, but Europe isn´t that bad. I defintevely can´t say anything against that. Maybe I should check out the U.K. first. And I can go on vacation in the U.S. any time.

Well, thanks again for the information you gave.


----------



## Neustria

To Pascal, a German who wants to live in the US from an American now living in Germany:

Pascal, your post brings to mind several thoughts. Concerning your English, first of all, you should have no problems. I just wish that my German was as good!

You say that you imagine the US as a place of great diversity, that you want to live there, work there, get a girlfriend. First of all, no country will EVER be like you imagine it. In some things it will certainly be better, and in others worse. What I suggest that you do is plan a visit there over the summer once you have saved some money. I think that the West Coast might be more interesting at first but this is not too important. You will be able to practise your English, move around a bit, make contacts, and with all this clarify your plans. The US is in the middle of a severe economic crisis now and this will make finding work there much harder than it has been in the past. But I suggest that you just go there and see for yourself. 
All best wishes, Neustria


----------



## :P ascal

You´re speaking out of my soul.


----------



## twostep

:P ascal said:


> You´re speaking out of my soul.



Woertliche Uebersetzung:>)

a) USISC should be your bible. Study the requirements for immigration visas.
b) You live in a country with very low education costs. Make use of it.
c) You think public transportation is bad. I think we have several regular routes for about $4 in the second largest city in AL:>) I live in town and could not make it a grocery store on a bicycle.
d) Supporting utilty carrieres is a problem? Ours went up 25% in 2008 and 25% in 2009. Turn up the heat!

Save your money, go to school, add an exchange semester, learn a bit about every day US reality, take vacations, feel this place out.

I see no reason to go back to Europe:>)


----------



## synthia

It's just as difficult, if not more so, for an American to emigrate to Germany.

One thing to consider about living in America is the relative lack of government support available. So if you got a degree, preferably advanced, and some experience and worked for an internation company that would transfer you, then got a green card, you would be in the same situation as any other American.

There is no legal requirement that your employer give you any vacation whatsoever, or any health insurance, or any severance if you are let go, or that they pay you for any vacation you have accumulated if they let you go. Unemployment payments usually last for only six months, and are not enough for a single person to live on. They are capped, so there is a maximum you can get. When I was unemployed in Florida, the maximum was $275 per week. Even if you had been making $200,000 per year, all you would get is $275.

Many jobs are classified as 'professional'. This means you get no overtime pay, but your employer will pressure you to put in lots of extra hours for free. 

There is no national health system, and we have the most expensive medical care in the world. A visit to a specialist, if you have insurance, can cost you as much as $60. 

I was just talking about this with some Swiss people. There, unemployment benefits are 80 per cent of your salary for two years, followed by minimal payments from a welfare system. As a single person in the US, you wouldn't be eligible for welfare at all.

I know that in many European countries people feel that they pay a fortune to the government, but you get medical care and social support systems that just don't exist in the US.


----------



## twostep

Cynthia - 

"professional" is not a job classification. Non-exempt qualifies for overtime. Exempt does not.

Medical coverage depends on your insurance. I pay 140/mo for a family plus 12 deductible no matter who we see and no deductible for follow up, medication up to 9 per prescription. That is cheaper then my retired parents' coverage in Germany.


Welfare in form of food stamps, housing assistance, job retraining and some medical coverage is available not only to the unemployed but also to low income (which includes US Military). 

Disability benefits extend to a point to family members such as survivors of a recipient.


----------



## Danzaivar

Cynthia's post has me a little worried. If you get a contract that says you have 10/15 days holiday per year, and you are exempt from overtime, they have a legal obligation to honor the agreements then right? They just don't need to give you it if it's not in the contract anywhere.


----------



## twostep

Danzaivar said:


> Cynthia's post has me a little worried. If you get a contract that says you have 10/15 days holiday per year, and you are exempt from overtime, they have a legal obligation to honor the agreements then right? They just don't need to give you it if it's not in the contract anywhere.


Good joke:>)
A lot of times you do not have the time to take off. Work-life balance here is very easy - work comes first.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Danzaivar said:


> Cynthia's post has me a little worried. If you get a contract that says you have 10/15 days holiday per year, and you are exempt from overtime, they have a legal obligation to honor the agreements then right? They just don't need to give you it if it's not in the contract anywhere.


If you have a contract in the US, you're in the minority. The good news is that Americans generally take contracts very seriously - and quite literally.

But your comment about being "exempt from overtime" has me worried. There is a status in the US that is called "exempt" which means that you can work all the overtime you like and you won't be paid extra. The status "non-exempt" usually applies to an hourly employee who is then subject to overtime rules (like maximum hours, and extra pay for time worked over those maximum hours).

If your contract says that you are an exempt employee for overtime purposes, it means you get to work 80 hour weeks with no extra pay - not that you are "exempt from overtime" meaning you don't have to work extra hours. Check the wording carefully.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Danzaivar

Bevdeforges said:


> If you have a contract in the US, you're in the minority. The good news is that Americans generally take contracts very seriously - and quite literally.
> 
> But your comment about being "exempt from overtime" has me worried. There is a status in the US that is called "exempt" which means that you can work all the overtime you like and you won't be paid extra. The status "non-exempt" usually applies to an hourly employee who is then subject to overtime rules (like maximum hours, and extra pay for time worked over those maximum hours).
> 
> If your contract says that you are an exempt employee for overtime purposes, it means you get to work 80 hour weeks with no extra pay - not that you are "exempt from overtime" meaning you don't have to work extra hours. Check the wording carefully.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Ah, I don't want to get exempt and non-exempt mixed up again in that case.


----------



## synthia

Oh, right, the term is 'exempt'. It means that you are 'exempt' from certain wage and labor laws, particularly the one that requires overtime. If you are on an H1B visa, then the benefits available to the unemployed won't matter to you if you lose your job, as you'll be required to leave the country if you don't find another job within, I think, 30 days. And once you leave, you won't be able to collect unemployment.

It is something to consider because there have been a lot of people on H1Bs that have been let go. Be sure and check what the termination terms are.


----------



## ina

Why don't you try to play the green card lottery? It takes place every year between October and December. You can enter for free on the official government website. I played it 2 years ago and won the green card (I'm German too). I would think that this is your only option right now because you don't seem to be qualified to apply for a work visa (you don't have special skills or enough experience). You could also come over as a student, but for this you need to have enough money to cover all the costs, which is very expensive in the U.S. So just try the green card lottery this year in October. But believe me, the U.S. is not very rosy right now. The economy is very very bad and many people are getting unemployed. You are much better off in Germany because at least there they have a good social system and health insurance. Here in the U.S. this is not the case.


----------



## :P ascal

LoL you won that? How big are the chances? I thought about that too. Maybe I'm lucky. You use your card to live there now?


----------



## :P ascal

or do you live in australia already?


----------



## ina

I live in the USA right now (since I won the green card in 2006). But I plan to move to Australia as soon as I get the visa (I'm in the process of applying right now). 

Yes, I agree that the chances are not that great when it comes to winning the U.S. green card lottery. But it's definitely possible as I'm the proof. You never know if you don't try and you lose nothing. It's free to enter. But check out the official government website because there are many scam websites too that just want your money. Participating in the green card lottery is free. You are eligible as long as you are over 18 years and have a high school degree (Abitur oder abgeschlossene Lehre).


----------

